# rescinded - now what?



## amittimeshare (Nov 4, 2011)

*What happens after you cancel a wyndham time share*

Hi,

I did a time share cancellation within the stipulated seven days period from wyndham.

Does anyone know if the process is successful then what happens after that. Does Wyndham send a very complicated letter that it becomes very difficult to cancel the contract ?

Do I need to hire a lawyer for reading the follow up letter from wyndham. 

I want to make sure that I sever coplete ties with them and get my money back.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## theo (Nov 4, 2011)

*Moving now from a specific company to a generic process...*



amittimeshare said:


> I did a time share cancellation within the stipulated seven days period from wyndham.
> 
> Does anyone know if the process is successful then what happens after that. Does Wyndham send a very complicated letter that it becomes very difficult to cancel the contract ?
> 
> ...




I believe the OP (dropkick) in this particular thread was actually asking about a (likely scam) company called "*Timeshare Cancellation*", so your post is a bit off topic. Nonetheless, your question is easily answered:

*Assuming* that you followed *all* of the rescission (cancellation) instructions precisely and to the the letter and have documentation in possession (...hopefully, a certified mail receipt) of having successfully met the state law rescission deadline, you should not have to worry at all about hiring an attorney. However, if you failed to precisely and correctly follow *all* of the rescission instructions provided to you in writing right along with the sales contract you signed, then all bets are off...

You should receive a refund of your deposit within 45 days. Long before then (...and likely very soon) you will likely get phone calls from the sales weasels, offering you a "better deal" to get you to reconsider --- desperately seeking to salvage the sales commission they now see quickly disappearing over the horizon. 
Don't go there. Don't say anything more on the phone than than... "Please process my cancellation immediately, as I've requested within the rights provided to me by applicable state law --- Goodbye". 

You won't likely see much in the way of written correspondence. They don't actually have to provide you with anything at all. They are legally required only to process your cancellation and refund your deposit, *if* you correctly followed the rescission instructions, within the deadline (it's not Wyndham's choice regarding the time period available to cancel; that time period is specified and defined by each individual state's law).


----------



## amittimeshare (Nov 4, 2011)

*Thanks alot*

I signed the time share agreement on 11/02 and sent them the cancellation on 11/03 and the tracking number shows that it was delivered today. So I did meet the deadline of state of hawaai which is 7 days. 

The cancellation form was simple, i just had to sign it. 

I sent one more today which I got notarized as well. 

Hope I didnot miss anything.

thanks a ton for your time and help


----------



## djs (Nov 5, 2011)

amittimeshare said:


> I signed the time share agreement on 11/02 and sent them the cancellation on 11/03 and the tracking number shows that it was delivered today. So I did meet the deadline of state of hawaai which is 7 days.
> 
> The cancellation form was simple, i just had to sign it.
> 
> ...



As long as you followed the instructions in your documentation you should be fine (ie. if instructed to send it by certified mail, you did so and did not actually send by overnight mail, UPS, FedEx etc).


----------



## amittimeshare (Nov 7, 2011)

*Does whyndham have the right to not accept my cancellation letters*

Hi,

I sent my cancellation letter to the wyndham PO box location in Las Vegas. I asked for signature confirmation and the tracking shows that its still sitting in the P.O Box even when the post office has sent them notices.

Do they have the right to refuse the pick up of cancellation notices and stall the process ? 

If they do can I takem them to court for this ?

thanks
-amit


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 7, 2011)

You still haven't answered whether you followed the recission instructions exactly or not?! Unless it says send via signature confirmation, you shouldn't have done it that way. You better go back and reread the instructions to see if it complies and then call them to be sure.


----------



## rrlongwell (Nov 7, 2011)

alexadeparis said:


> You still haven't answered whether you followed the recission instructions exactly or not?! Unless it says send via signature confirmation, you shouldn't have done it that way. You better go back and reread the instructions to see if it complies and then call them to be sure.



If you are concerned with their not picking up the certified mail, then you may want to consult an attorney.  A phone call telling Wynhdam what you have posted here might be in order.


----------



## amittimeshare (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Alexadiparis, 
The instruction asked me to mail it or deliver it in person. There was nothing specified like certified mail etc. So I thought I send it by express mail of USPS.

I am willing to attach the pdf of the cancellation notice text but don't know how can i do this on the site


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 7, 2011)

I think you are fine - it's the date that you MAIL it that matters - not when they pick it up at the post office.  You have all your copies, and now you just have to wait.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 8, 2011)

Wyndham began working on my rescission on the strength of an email...We acted pretty quickly. once we decided what we were going to do. We sent an email and then called to confirm that they had received it. They had and according to the person we spoke to they opened a file and told us when we could expect our money to be returned. They needed  to wait until they were sure that our check had cleared before they sent a return. They didnt get our letter until several days later.

It is my opinion that the Wyndham people in this office are straight shooters. It is there job to process rescissions, and they do it without playing games. They are not trying to save a sale. In fact I think they are doing their best to protect the sales force from itself, and save the company the expense of law suites over sales gone bad...Dont worry about dotting your "i"and crossing your "t"s just let them know in a timely manner whet you want to do, and Im confident that they will do it

Denise is right...the postmark is your time-stamp...It doesnt matter when they open the envelope.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 8, 2011)

All you can do at this point is pray that it goes through without any issues.

George


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 8, 2011)

The instructions said mail by X date to Y address which the poster asserts he did 

He met the standard


----------



## amittimeshare (Nov 8, 2011)

*Thank you all*

Here's a sample from a resort in maui. I had the same form

http://www.mauiresorts.com/Maui_real_estate/pdf/notice-of-cancellation.pdf

for me the address was a PO BOX in Vegas. Thank you so much for your time. Really appreciate this site.


----------



## rrlongwell (Nov 8, 2011)

amittimeshare said:


> Here's a sample from a resort in maui. I had the same form
> 
> http://www.mauiresorts.com/Maui_real_estate/pdf/notice-of-cancellation.pdf
> 
> for me the address was a PO BOX in Vegas. Thank you so much for your time. Really appreciate this site.



If the form is the same for the purchase you are trying to resend, it does not appear to be a Wyndham form.  Note the Headers, it talks of both you and the resale agent have the right of recession.  You might want to check with Wyndham and see if it was them that sold it to you or who actually did. Wyndham Title Services should be able to tell you this.


Checked the Company name listed in your form.  It is for Sullivan Properties, Inc.  The following is a extract from their site.

     "Welcome to Sullivan Properties, offering affordable Vacation Condo Rentals on the tropical paradise island getaway of West Maui, Hawaii. We have been providing visitors and residents with the best Maui Vacation Condo Rentals, Real Estate Sales, Property Management Services, Activities, and Car Rentals, for over 20 years. We can provide you with the best quality, selection, value, and service on the "West Side" of Maui. We specialize in Kapalua Resort, Napili, Kahana, Mahinahina, Honokowai, Kaanapali, Lahaina, and Olowalu areas of West Maui.


----------



## amittimeshare (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks to all of you. Wyndham has processed my refund and I could see it on my cc statement. 

This forum is great and I have learnt so much here  

I have one more question. I haven't received a formal letter from them about the cancellation.  Shouldn't I get one letter ?

How can I ensure that the recission is complete and in future I will not be assessed any further charges etc.


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 16, 2011)

You will probably get a letter from them soon, but I would save the credit card statement showing a refund until you get something in writing.


----------



## carl2591 (Nov 19, 2011)

amittimeshare said:


> Thanks to all of you. Wyndham has processed my refund and I could see it on my cc statement.
> 
> This forum is great and I have learnt so much here
> 
> ...



be sure to keep all the paper work for at least 10yrs..  

now spend time here on your new home TUG and learn about TS especially the Wyndham side of thing as the are very complex system to learn i hear. 

I was thinking about points with wyndham and over the time i was trying to figure out the system it changed 2-3 time, that was a 1-2 yrs period.  I find rentals and last min deals easier, cheaper and i am not locked into one system.  so

something to think about.


----------



## NolaJohn (Jun 5, 2012)

I sent in my rescind letters yesterday by certified mail with return receipts to both addresses listed on my contract. I was wondering if someone could tell me an email or phone number I could contact, or both, to check on the status of my process or maybe get it started sooner?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jun 5, 2012)

NolaJohn said:


> I sent in my rescind letters yesterday by certified mail with return receipts to both addresses listed on my contract. I was wondering if someone could tell me an email or phone number I could contact, or both, to check on the status of my process or maybe get it started sooner?




Vegas info

Phone  800-251-8736  Ext 2

Fax   702-304-4217


----------

